# Greetings from Slovakia



## vlado hudec (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone, I'm Vlado Hudec and I live in Slovakia. :wink:I'm composer and also a guitarist. This is my website: http://www.vladohudec.host.sk

What do you think about my music? :?: :twisted:


----------



## MCS (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Vlado!
Welcome to Vi - control!

...and very nice music 


best,
Michael


----------



## handz (Apr 8, 2006)

Hello

A sakra bratia Slovaci uz nas objevili!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey Vlado - cool music! Welcome to VI - enjoy the forum.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcome to VI, and some sweet-ass tracks youve got there!


----------



## gravehill (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Nice tracks, too!


----------

